# Poly seal sniper and a question!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all!!

Yesterday I receive my first Pocket Predator shooter  

It was the small poly seal sniper and it was beautiful, it shoots great and I recomend it to every one who like shooting sideways, it realy is a sniper, it came fitted with the PPro clips that mr Bill put in the shooter for free !! Thanks! Unfortunately they come for a right hand shooter and I shoot with left hand, but I change them quickly and I think its problem solved!!

The PP service is top and I will buy again from this company!

Thanks for the amazing slingshot!!





















But I have just a litle question, I want to finish the slingshot just a litle bit more, I want to round up a bit more the suport fo my index finger for a better fit, and other parts also.









What tools should I use? Just a file and sand paper? Or I read about using a flame??

Thanks for all the help!!

Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A rotary tool with a sanding drum would make easy work of it.. You can also file and sand paper as mentioned . Afterwards the flame can be used to give a nice shiny finish. Just gently brush the surface with the flame. Keep it constantly moving back and forth so as not to overheat and melt in one spot. It will have a nice shiny smooth finished look.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks treefork  I will make it custom fit my hand!

Cheers


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope you enjoy your s.s. Im waiting mine same size and with clips too. Its made with g 10 . Ive quote alot of positive reviews on the seal sniper. Im sure she shoots as good as she looks .


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good to you man!  I dont order a g10 model because I want to try this company and slingshot first, but it´s definitly thumb up !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The poly is nice because you can easily modify it to fit your hand. Easy to work the poly.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice buy! Enjoy.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks NaturalFork


----------

